# what does huck mean?



## bikerguy (Jan 28, 2004)

what does huck mean?


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

bikerguy said:


> what does huck mean?


To jump big on your bike. Big drops and such.


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

I think he means well, but sometimes he can be an a$$hole, so don't take him too seriously


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bikerguy said:


> what does huck mean?


to me, it means.......


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*To Huck*

Huck (huk) v.
Hucking
Hucker
Huckster

1. To propel through the air with a motion of the hand or arm. (or body)
2. To discharge into the air by any means: a machine that hucks pumpkins.
3. To hurl or fling with great force or speed: they were hucked off the cliff
4. To cast, fling, or hurl something.
5. A mountain biking term descriptive of going off a cliff or big jump, to huck or to drop.
6. See Attached Dummy Photo (please do not try this at home)


----------



## 9 Lives (Jan 30, 2004)

*Yeah!!!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> to me, it means.......


So where's the Troy-Lee Designs Full Face helmet??? And the Troy-Lee Desings Speed Jersey??? A good rider should look good!!!

9 Lives  
 The only hard day was yesterday!


----------

